# Shock absorbing boat seats



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

I want to change my front seats in my boat to something that handles erie waters and tourny fishing better. I am really Eye balling Tempress Reflex DST series dual shock absorbing seats. Anyone have these and how are they. Any one else using something that they are really happy with. Looking at the smooth Mooves seat deal. And I thought there was another option guys were using. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Being mounted in a 196 Starcraft, the cap't chairs the boat came with just are not holding up for me. Please keep in mind I'm not a little guy lol. :T


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

I've been using Smooth Moves. I'm very happy with them. Everybody that rides with me is very happy with them, lol.. not cheap, though.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Buy 2 Ranger seats off ebay and put them on heavy duty mainstay pedestals you'll be good to go!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Chad, I would steer clear of the smooth moves. Great on your back but they absolutely kill my legs and knees. To much verticle movement and after an hour run in rough stuff I find my legs are jelly for 3-4 days!

I was told that starcraft is makings new seat for this year. Might be worth a call to Tommy for a price. How old are your seats? 

I went to the solid mainstay spiders and rigid tube pedestals. Harder on the back but they held up great.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Papascott, perhaps your seats are not adjusted properly for your weight. You might want to check that.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

I put a Seaspension in my 2320sl Parker, best thing I did 3'-5' don't even feel anything


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks guys, Gonna make a move pretty soon, I'll give Tom a call and see what they got commin. I also saw the glyderide. They look similar to the Smooth moves. Wish a boat seat manufacturer had a ride at the boat show to let me try out there seats in a simulator. Once in the simulator I'd probably want to put some rods out though. LOL. 
Pappascott my seats are 09, Hopefully they make a switch for me if I like whats coming. I loved the captains chairs I got but been through 2 sets and the ones I got are springless now and the bases are cracking again. Just not made for tourney fishin.


----------



## Fishman2025 (Aug 14, 2009)

The glyde rides are the best suspension seat by far. That's why they cost so much. Also they don't bottom out on heavier people. I have rode with both the glyde ride and smooth moves. I wont ever give up my glyde rides.


----------

